# Jeeps...



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm a member of IPMS Ottawa, and we meet on the first Wednesday of each month. Recently, I've been on a kick with 1/35 Jeeps. I've been doing a number of variants. I've done an RCAF Jeep, an SAS Desert Jeep, an SAS Northern Europe Jeep, an Airborne Jeep form Arnhem, a captured Jeep in Nazi markings towing a NebelWerfer, a US Military Police Jeep, an SAS Land Rover, and have been consistently taking 1st and 2nd place ribbons at the meetings. I've got an AFV Club M38A1 Korean War Jeep on order and have plans to convert a Willys MB to a 6x6 Superjeep variant. I may even try my hand at a half-track Jeep variant.

I usually do SF models, but I'm on a roll with these .


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You need to pick up the new Bronco Ford Jeep... its awesome. They have two kits so far... an Airborne version with crew and trailer, and one with the towed 37mm gun and a canvas top. A different crew is also available separately.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Cool. There's a LHS in town I can order Bronco kits from. How much does the one with the 37mm gun go for?


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Pics?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I got my kit from Lucky for $32. The US price is more.


----------



## taskmaster58 (Feb 9, 2010)

You should do an armoured jeep, their cool.


----------



## taskmaster58 (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't mean the Dragon armoured jeep either Dragon's jeeps still have problems with them and they charge way too much money for what you get, your better off getting a Tamiya or Italeri jeep and a convertion kit. I got my set up for about 20 bucks. Also that flying jeep would be cool to do too although a bit of scratch building would be involved.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

An armoured Jeep is on my list to do eventually. An Italeri jeep and some 15 thou sheet plastic should do it. I'll download some pics from the web to get the details right. I love Jeeps. Back in the '70's I drove Jeeps in the Reserves. Back then it was M38A1 CDN2's and M151A1 MUTTS. I preferred the Jeeps over the MUTTs. A while back I built a Canadian UN MUTT, and recently I did an armoured Vietnam MUTT.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

taskmaster58 said:


> I don't mean the Dragon armoured jeep either Dragon's jeeps still have problems with them and they charge way too much money for what you get, your better off getting a Tamiya or Italeri jeep and a convertion kit. I got my set up for about 20 bucks. Also that flying jeep would be cool to do too although a bit of scratch building would be involved.


Actually only the Cyberhobby, white box, limited edition SAS jeep really had a lot of problems. This was a dud with many fundamental flaws in the wheels, chassis, body,etc. However, the subsequent Dragon branded armored jeep, bazooka jeep, etc. are much improved and are nice kits. 

As to the price, they run about the same as the Bronco jeep. They aren't "cheap" but you do get a lot for your money. I prefer the Bronco Ford Jeeps myself, but the newer Dragon offerings are quite nice. My local Hobbytown has one of them marked down 50% too. I think its only $18, so deals can be had.

I like Tamiya's newish Jeep kit, but its also very simplistic here and there with a lot of fundamental details totally missing (like the hood latches !?!?!). Italeri's old Jeep is okay too but a rough build with a very old school multi part body.

One thing to consider with the older Jeep kits versus Dragon or Bronco is what would you pay to upgrade them? $20 for the Tamiya jeep plus a 18 photo etch set and $20 for a resin upgrade will cost you more than one of the newer kits. Same for Italeri. Or you can go with one of the newer kits and build it OOTB. For example the Bronco jeeps even have the wiring and linkages for the trailer brake system included.


----------



## taskmaster58 (Feb 9, 2010)

I learned to drive in a Mutt Jeep as part of the 33rd Svc Bn in Halifax when I joined the reserves in 75 however they tended to have a bad rep for rolling over thats why Canada never let any go to Crown Assets when we were done with them thay all had to be cut up and made unuseable. When I was in the Regs in the 80's the airborne were the last hold outs to use them with a roll bar system even after we had the Iltis.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Well, I've finished doing templates for scratchbuilding the 6x6 superjeep. I'm going to pour moulds for the grille, seats, wheels and springs, and use moulds I already have for the axles and other details. It's going to take a while, but should be a relatively simple build. I'm using .040" and .020" styrene for most of the model and metal from a soft drink can to make the hood and cowling.

Also, I picked up Tamiya's Ford GPA amphibious jeep today. It's an older kit, but the jerry can handles are the only things I absolutely MUST fix. It came with a nice set of figures for Soviet infantry at rest, but still has the old US figures. The Soviet figures are marked "ICM Models". They look a lot like newer Tamiya figures, and have really nice bare heads and nifty looking Soviet SMG. I'm going to look and see if I can find some references for Canadian GPA's.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

ICM has been tooling figures for Tamiya now for a few years. Tamiya's own figures, sadly, are rather mediocre compared to most other brands these days. Dragon, Tristar, Master Box, Mini Art and ICM all do much better figures.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

One thing I do not like about today's style of figures is that unless you want to severly modify the parts, they can only be assembled in one way. The days of doing simple mix'n'match of figure parts are sadly long gone.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Well, just got finished finalising the drawings for the 6x6 1 ton jeep. I'm doing the troop transport version. I'm doing most of it from .020" and .040" styrene, with copious amounts of cast resin parts. I've partly disassemble a finished model to mould the parts, like the grille, radiator, wheels and suspension.

Here are my drawings. To print them size the image to 133mm wide and print in black and white.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

SAS gunjeep, northern Europe, 1944.Here are some images...


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

More... SAS North Africa gunjeep, 1943


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Even more: West Nova Scotia Regiment jeep - Italy, 1943.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

...And some more: RCAF jeep, Denmark, 1944.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Last but not least... British Airborne Jeep, Operation Market Garden, 1944.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Cool models


----------



## taskmaster58 (Feb 9, 2010)

Great Jeeps esp. the West Nova Scotia Jeep.


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

As always Owen, fantastic work. Damnyoualltohell!! 

So, are you interested in doing JUST military Jeeps?? I don't see a M*A*S*H jeep (or maybe a crushed one a la Frank - and you get to do a tank), or a Hogan's Heroes version. Oooh! Daisy Duke's Dixie?? How about a couple of jeeps from the Border Patrol from "Flashpoint (1984)". There is also a great buried jeep in that movie too. There was one other one I thought of when I started to type this... But it seems to have been forgotten. 

How about something like this:
http://image.jpmagazine.com/f/featu...red-inc-randy-ellis-design-willys-hot-rod.jpg
http://thekevinchen.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/tumblr_lab43fsf4g1qzusfn.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v719/tlg67/Misc/Hot_Rod_Jeep.jpg


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Mostly just military jeeps. My M38A1 just came in at Hobby House. I'm looking at doing an M38 _MASH_ jeep. The M38 looks like the old CJ2, basically a WWII-type MB with a new grille and a filler cap on the side (a la the M38A1, which looks like the CJ5). I've begun casting up parts for the scratchbuild of the 6x6 jeep. Busy, busy, busy... And the only thing from _Dukes of Hazzard_ I'm interested in is what IN her "Daisy Dukes".


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Well, my M38A1 came in. It was a little more expensive than I'd counted on at $39.99, but a beautiful kit. I just have to restrain myself from removing any of the parts from the sprues until I finish the projects I already have on the go. I just finished making moulds of parts for the undercarriage of the 6x6 MT and the tire for the BRDM (see my thread on Dragon tire problems).


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

I've spent the evening repairing the RCAF Jeep MB which I cannibalised to get the parts to make the moulds for the parts I need for the 6x6 MT. It's going back together nicely and the minor damage I inflicted during disassembly shouldn't show. Does anyone else out there do this? I mean disassemble existing models to temporarily borrow parts for moulding, them reassemble them?

In the past, I've cannibalised old models I no longer want for parts, but this is a new trick. The Airborne Jeep was built from a partial kit with parts borrowed from an unassembled kit for moulding copies, but that was slightly different. I also used some of those moulds so I didn't need to do so much damage. All told, I'm very happy with my progress.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Here's a pic of my latest jeep, a caprured Willys MB in German markings in WWII. This model took a 1st in our monthly IPMS Ottawa contest. It's an Italeri kit pulling an Esci Nebelwerfer. The flag on the hood is painted aluminum duct tape with a decal for the white circle and swastika.


----------

